# Nissan Leaf Named "Car of the Year Japan"



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

At this year's Tokyo Motor Show, the 32nd annual Car of the Year Japan Awards saw the Nissan Leaf emerge as the overall winner, despite some fairly stiff competition.

Not surprisingly, considering the efforts Japan's second largest automaker has taken to provide the concept of all-electric vehicle mobility on a truly global scale, Carlos Ghosn, CEO of the Renault-Nissan Alliance was understandably pleased at the outcome.

"We have sold 20,000 LEAF models [worldwide]. This is as much a win for Nissan as it is for our customers," he said. Besides winning the JCOTY title, the much hyped LEAF has also garnered 2011 World Car of the Year and European Car of the Year awards.

Previous JOCTY winners (which must be vehicles produced by Japanese manufacturers, a separate "Import Car of the Year award is also held at the Tokyo show); include the Honda CR-Z (2010-11) and Toyota Prius (2009-10). For more information on the LEAF and JCOTY click on the video below:

More: *Nissan Leaf Named "Car of the Year Japan"* on Autoguide.com


----------



## VerTEXpimpiN (Nov 25, 2012)

A great testament to the Leaf's quality, I test drove one and it seems like it would be excellent commuter vehicle.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Motor Trend should have named this the "COTY" last year.


----------

